# Lava Xolo X900



## cacklebolt (Jun 9, 2012)

Simply putting it,
HOW IS THE DAMN PHONE???


----------



## mitraark (Jun 9, 2012)

It's weird how Xolo x900 ads are showing during Euro 2012 without having the brand name LAVA anywhere  ....


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 9, 2012)

I think LAVA is only being used for publicity in India...


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 10, 2012)

Considering that its a LAVA phone, don't you guys think its too costly


----------



## techbulb (Jun 10, 2012)

Its lava but its intel also thata why its is costly


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 10, 2012)

But its LAVA man, no one will buy a LAVA phone with that price tag


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2012)

this is the wrong tactics. LAVA should instead focus on some budget mobile that offer better usability. Micromax is going the right thing. giving total VFM android under 10k that would normally cost 15k+ and then they can slowly raise their bar.

we already know how paranoid peoples are. Just cause it has Intel SOC doesn't mean people will pour 20k on that mobile. Though if Samsung sells the same for 35k, it'll sell better than S3.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 10, 2012)

^^^^
I totally agree with you on that.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 10, 2012)

Heck.... and I was wondering what happened to that lava phone with intel processor which was about to launch .. so they launched without mentioning LAVA... man its *LAVA* XOLO X900 , so they know that intel has stronger presence than LAVA..
I mean.. who the heck will buy this one for 22K if they know its from LAVA...


----------



## souvikroy111 (Jun 10, 2012)

buy Windows Phone by Nokia. 
Dont even dare to touch any of those shitty androids.


----------



## Krow (Jun 10, 2012)

One of my friends reviewed the phone. Even its body doesn't have the Lava logo anywhere.


----------



## X-jo (Jun 10, 2012)

duh, LAVA is just marketting the phone, its manufactured by Intel.. Stop posting wrong info that its a LAVA crap and all..

basically, if it had an LED notification i would have bought it which is what is stopping me from buying. I own an LG OP1 and i message a lot and am in need of a notification system for my next upgrade.. 

So if you are fine with the no LED notification, go for it, it beats many in benchmarks and is among the top leagues right below One X/S etc

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...-first-intel-based-smartphone-how-will-3.html for benchmarks
Lava Xolo X900 review first intel processor android phone - YouTube a review 

see this and decide if you want to go ahead with it and not with what others think of a brand name is


----------



## mitraark (Jun 10, 2012)

X-jo said:


> duh, LAVA is just marketting the phone, its manufactured by Intel.. Stop posting wrong info that its a LAVA crap and all..
> 
> basically, if it had an LED notification i would have bought it which is what is stopping me from buying. I own an LG OP1 and i message a lot and am in need of a notification system for my next upgrade..
> 
> ...




Didn't know Lava is just the marketer, not the manufacturer 

Still , Intel's first phone , no idea about support and quality ... reason enough to hesitate i guess


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 10, 2012)

It will be serviced and marketed by LAVA only so thats make it not worth to buy.


----------



## sachin21 (Jun 12, 2012)

it is a good phone..at least this is what various reviews of the phone suggest..some good reviews I could find was...

Lava Xolo X900 - Reviewed by: Vidya - i love this phone...looks super cool...

AnandTech - Lava Xolo X900 Review - The First Intel Medfield Phone


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 16, 2012)

I saw ad in news and tv they didnt mentioe LAVA anywhere. it is being marketed as intel phone.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 16, 2012)

Lava Xolo aka Orange San Diego review... -- Orange San Diego review: Intel comes to smartphones | The Verge

*Wrap-up of the review*


> The San Diego is a solid Android device that’s worth a lot more than Orange is charging, as least on hardware alone. It’s difficult to find a comparative phone in this price range. The HTC One V comes with Android 4.0 — something that should come to the San Diego at some point — but has a small, low-resolution display and a single-core processor. A better comparison would be the HTC One S, which is by far a more complete package, but also happens to be twice the price in the UK. While If you can deal with the occasional incompatible game, and don’t mind waiting for Android 4.0, the San Diego is a bargain.
> 
> Intel has now proven that the Medfield platform can power a smartphone, run Android, and sip power effectively. There’s room for improvement in both performance and battery life, but it does well in most Android metrics that we care about. What it needs next is compelling hardware and a strategy to lure developers into ensuring all their apps are compatible with x86 processors.
> 
> ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2012)

it's basically the intel reference phone, LAVA is selling it without making any changes at all, not even adding their logo


----------



## gforz (Jun 16, 2012)

*Uh oh! Lava XOLO X900 has Intel inside but no battery connectors!*

Can anyone confirm this..

*st1.bgr.in/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/xolo-battery-connector.jpg

check the Source


----------



## Pranav19 (Jun 16, 2012)

It has a non removable battery so no connectors


----------



## X-jo (Jun 26, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> It will be serviced and marketed by LAVA only so thats make it not worth to buy.



WRONG !! I enquired and found that Intel has its service center in Delhi . But wait, they said that there is a Xolo care and we have to call them if there is an issue, they will send their staff to your home(yes they will) and will get the replacement done too at your home. 

Sad that its not advertised anywhere but the Xolo representative told me that they will start the advertisement in full fledge in a week or so. If they do , then good cos this phone is a good deal in this range in terms of performance.


----------

